# Flattery on your looks ?



## IKE (Mar 23, 2016)

For either sex......do you appreciate being flattered or complimented on the way you look by the opposite sex, even if you don't know them all that well, or do you find it creepy ?

I've been going to the same French bakery for quite awhile and with the turnover being low most of the gals know me and will normally want to chat a bit, which I enjoy.

Yesterday I stopped in for a baguette  and as the late 40's or early 50's gal cashier handed me my change I said, "I know it doesn't mean much coming from a old man but I think you are one of the most attractive women I've ever met".

The compliment was heartfelt, I had no ulterior motive, I didn't consider it flirting and I really don't know why I even said it......she was just attractive and I felt that she needed to be told so.

She smiled from ear to ear, walked around the counter and gave me a hug and peck on the cheek (at first thought she was slap me for being a dirty old man ) and said, "thank you, it's been a long time since someone has told me that I was attractive."

Would you have been creeped out or flattered ?


----------



## ossian (Mar 23, 2016)

Firstly, I doubt that it is likely to happen to me. However, I think that it may be in the way that you say it. Your lady obviously took it very positively. I doubt that I would have been brave enough to say this to a woman in public tho. But that does not mean it is not the right thing to do in the right circumstances.

Now come on........ own up. You wanted some free cakes!


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 23, 2016)

People tell me I look younger than I am, but I dislike being flattered, as more often than not it isn't genuine.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ike, you are one horny rascal...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)

I think Popeye expresses my feelings about it best..


----------



## Redd (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone can compliment me anytime. I'll lap it up like a cat to cream.

As long as it's not followed with blatant ****** innuendo it's ok by me. Casual flirting accepted.


----------



## CuriousKate (Mar 23, 2016)

I would be flattered. Wish there were more like Ike:tickled_pink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I can accept a simple compliment with a thank you, like Redd, there has to be no ****** innuendo attached.  It just depends on how it's given, the look on his face and what he says.  If it's out of line, I have no problem replying with comment to put him in his place...even when younger I didn't appreciate being aggressively hit on by strange men.  Still get a lot of compliments on my hair from guys young and old, and women too, any sincere compliments gotta make you feel good.


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 23, 2016)

I like getting them and I like giving them but they are tricky. I learned when older men compliment younger women it can cause problems.

And vise versa.


----------



## jujube (Mar 23, 2016)

I would be flattered to be flattered......I don't see much of that anymore.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 23, 2016)

ossian said:


> Firstly, I doubt that it is likely to happen to me.


 I beg to differ with you. I saw your picture and you are a very attractive man, your wife is a lucky woman.  I would accept them with blushing cause I always blush and smile the rest of the day. Would not bother me, but I would never do it myself much, much to shy in real life. Only on a forum ^.^


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2016)

I guess being the insecure person that I am, I probably would think it wasn't heartfelt. My first thought would be,why is he saying such a nice thing to me? I'm a bit better with praise. If I have accomplished something that I am happy with I am better at accepting  a complement for my work.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 23, 2016)

It's certainly not going to happen to me. Recently a new nurse at work was saying to me 'hi beautiful' I had to finally shut her down. It was inappropriate and upsetting to me. I've never been beautiful but I have been harassed and bullied about my looks.

It at least sounds like you made the lady's day so feel good about that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2016)

Ike - oh, you kid! (In the sense of 23-Skidoo, not that you're joshing)

When I grow up I want to be just like you!


----------



## IKE (Mar 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Ike - oh, you kid! (In the sense of 23-Skidoo, not that you're joshing)
> 
> When I grow up I want to be just like you!



Hey dude, yesterday a hug and a peck on the cheek......maybe next time I go in I'll get a free $2.00 baguette.

I mean like, what else could a fella want from an attractive cashier in a French bakery besides a free baguette ?.......anything come to mind ?


----------



## Laurie (Mar 23, 2016)

One thing I like about being older is that I can give, and accept, compliments from females of any age, without any hidden agenda being suspected!

However, I do dislike blatant flirting which still happens!  Last year an elderly lady of my own age, who up until then I had regarded as an entirely respectable churchgoing widow lady, told me I was looking well, stroked my cheek and flashed me a bit of cleavage!   For weeks I was dreading her turning up with an apple pie!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 23, 2016)

IKE said:


> Hey dude, yesterday a hug and a peck on the cheek......maybe next time I go in I'll get a free $2.00 baguette.
> 
> I mean like, what else could a fella want from an attractive cashier in a French bakery besides a free baguette ?.......anything come to mind ?



Nothing at all (monk mode=ON).










Maybe next time you can bag it ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 23, 2016)

Flirting is fun, there used to be this group of contractors that would come in every week. All of them young and Latino. Having one of those guys say "Smile Mami, it makes you beautiful"...I'd be grinning the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Lon (Mar 23, 2016)

I get quite a bit and appreciate the nice comments, mostly gee Lon your 81? Sure don't look it, or act it.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 23, 2016)

I have had a few people tell me that I look about 10 years younger than I actually am.  When I look in the mirror I see some old guy who is 82.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 23, 2016)

I like being complimented.

I wouldn't like being called "gal." Very uncompimentary.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

Grocery store  clerk ,late 20's has my daughter seeing red because he makes an extra effort  to come and say hi to me even though he is at the other end of the store.

I am ofcourse enjoying the attention at my age from this young cute guy,lol  but have started going elsewhere when my daughter is with me.

There is nothing wrong with complimenting a man or a woman.

Hey Phil,have I told you how cute you look with your kkilt looking thingy?


----------



## IKE (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh gawd, here we go with Philly's "kilt looking thingy" again......hang on for the ride folks, ain't no telling where this thread will end up.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> Oh gawd, here we go with Philly's "kilt looking thingy" again.



Hey IKE,any 'thingy' you want to share will be appreciated and complimented on too


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

IKE,sharing is caring,that's what I say....


----------



## IKE (Mar 24, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Hey IKE,any 'thingy' you want to share will be appreciated and complimented on too



*biting tongue*.......I ain't going there with you girl, you're on your own with this one.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> *biting tongue*.......I ain't going there with you girl, you're on your own with this one.



Lmao


----------



## Laurie (Mar 24, 2016)

" but have started going elsewhere when my daughter is with me."

How sad.  It's your life, live it as you wish.

Why should you be denied one of your little pleasures because your daughter doesn't like it?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

Laurie said:


> " but have started going elsewhere when my daughter is with me."
> 
> How sad.  It's your life, live it as you wish.
> 
> Why should you be denied one of your little pleasures because your daughter doesn't like it?



Because I enjoy it more when I'm alone and now I do make the effort to go shoppping before I go pick her up from school,hahhaha

Its like having a chaperone,lol

My son would be totally ok with it.

They were both raised the same,I don't know what happened,lol


----------



## IKE (Mar 24, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I wouldn't like being called "gal." Very uncompimentary.



Why, it's in no way a derogatory term  ?........Merriam Webster Dictionary.....Gal = girl, woman.

If I've offended any of you other gals by using the word 'gal' I apologize.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Do more than apologize!  Prostrate yourself in front of your computer and beg for their forgiveness...


----------



## Debby (Mar 24, 2016)

Here in Nova Scotia it's very common for people (mostly women) to use the word 'dear' even when they don't know the person they're talking to.  The waitress may say, "what can I get you dear" or the cashier may say "hello dear, lovely day we're having wouldn't you say?" or "now dear, let me get that down from that high shelf for you".  All casually friendly just because Maritimers are casually friendly.  I don't mind it now although when we first moved here from British Columbia it was kind of weird because in BC most folks (in the lower Mainland where I lived) are too busy and stressed to want to even make eye contact.  My mom on the other hand gets positively ballistic if someone makes the dangerous mistake of using it when speaking to her.  Personally, I think there's lots more important and worrying things in life than for some friendly person to use words like 'gal' or 'dear'.  

Sometimes I get the feeling that too many folks are on the look out for something to get riled up about.  For example, in Florida a 12 year old girl is being sued because during the course of some stupid kids game, she pinched a boys backside and the boy's mother is planning on continuing with battery charges which means the kid got hauled off to 'juvey' and will probably have to do community service, take classes of some sort and submit to drug testing.  Do you think this could be handled some other way?  I smell a 'pay day' plan here.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

Debby said:


> Here in Nova Scotia it's very common for people (mostly women) to use the word 'dear' even when they don't know the person they're talking to.  The waitress may say, "what can I get you dear" or the cashier may say "hello dear, lovely day we're having wouldn't you say?" or "now dear, let me get that down from that high shelf for you".  All casually friendly just because Maritimers are casually friendly.  I don't mind it now although when we first moved here from British Columbia it was kind of weird because in BC most folks (in the lower Mainland where I lived) are too busy and stressed to want to even make eye contact.  My mom on the other hand gets positively ballistic if someone makes the dangerous mistake of using it when speaking to her.  Personally, I think there's lots more important and worrying things in life than for some friendly person to use words like 'gal' or 'dear'.


I was training a waitress once that went off on me for calling her honey ( which is a very common southern thing) and she really nasty about it when there was no call for that. She said " I'm not putting up with you condescending to me and calling me honey! How dare you! That's not my name!Blah blah blah blah blah." After that I couldn't stand her. All she had to say was " I'd prefer it if you called me by my name." But no..some people love the drama. After that if she asked me a question I'd just look at her like she was stupid and walk off.  In Louisiana people say honey , sugar, sweety.. many things & they are just being friendly.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 24, 2016)

:lofl:


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm definitely open for compliments.  Compliment away.  Call me Honey, Sweetie or Dear.....anything but "late to dinner".


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> ... Hey Phil,have I told you how cute you look with your kkilt looking thingy?





IKE said:


> Oh gawd, here we go with Philly's "kilt looking thingy" again......hang on for the ride folks, ain't no telling where this thread will end up.



No comment.


----------



## Ina (Mar 24, 2016)

I like compliment too, as long as whomever keeps there physical distance.  Lately a lot of people have started calling me an "Earth Mother".  I'm not to sure if it's a compliment, or just a different way of calling mr an old hippy, which I am.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2016)

Ina, it is a compliment. Peeps have called me that all my life. I enjoy compliments providing they are genuine,and respectful. I dislike leering, and being patronised. My IQ is considerably larger than my shoe size, else I would be drinking out of the toilet with the cats.lol.


----------



## Debby (Mar 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I was training a waitress once that went off on me for calling her honey ( which is a very common southern thing) and she really nasty about it when there was no call for that. She said " I'm not putting up with you condescending to me and calling me honey! How dare you! That's not my name!Blah blah blah blah blah." After that I couldn't stand her. All she had to say was " I'd prefer it if you called me by my name." But no..some people love the drama. After that if she asked me a question I'd just look at her like she was stupid and walk off.  In Louisiana people say honey , sugar, sweety.. many things & they are just being friendly.




Yep,that sounds pretty much like my mom.  I only found out that this offended her because I made the mistake of calling her dear (first time ever and I think Nova Scotia must be rubbing off on me).  I should think she'd have been glad I wasn't calling her a 'rotten old ....' and instead chose something that was a term of endearment!  There's no pleasing some people!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2016)

Ina said:


> I like compliment too, as long as whomever keeps there physical distance.  Lately a lot of people have started calling me an "Earth Mother".  I'm not to sure if it's a compliment, or just a different way of calling mr an old hippy, which I am.



Old hippies are cool. In fact, hippies of ANY age are cool. The Mr. Natural in me salutes the Earth Mother in you.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 24, 2016)

Debby said:


> Yep,that sounds pretty much like my mom.  I only found out that this offended her because I made the mistake of calling her dear (first time ever and I think Nova Scotia must be rubbing off on me).  I should think she'd have been glad I wasn't calling her a 'rotten old ....' and instead chose something that was a term of endearment!  There's no pleasing some people!



Best she does not move to Middle England, there she will be called "Duck". " You alraght Duck"  "Fancy goin down road too pub duck".   Nought meant to be insulting about it, local lingo.


----------



## Ina (Mar 24, 2016)

I remember way back in 1967, (I was 15), my hubby made the mistake, (but only once), of saying to one of his buddies, "My ole lady ....  I stomped so hard hard on his size 13 cowboy boot, that he couldn't wear boots for a week, and I pointed out to him that he was 10 years older than I.  
:hit:         :bowknot:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2016)

Good for you Ina!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2016)

jujube said:


> I'm definitely open for compliments.  Compliment away.  Call me Honey, Sweetie or Dear.....anything but "late to dinner".



  Hi there Sweetie !  :love_heart:   :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

As has been mentioned isn't it wonderful how freeing it is to be a female senior? You can compliment another woman of any age. You can walk up to a younger man and compliment his cologne, an older man his cologne or taste in books. I mean if an older man tries it in the wrong situation it could gets messy. But society sees older women as harmless...I mean as long as you're not propositioning the pool boy


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> As has been mentioned isn't it wonderful how freeing it is to be a female senior? You can compliment another woman of any age. You can walk up to a younger man and compliment his cologne, an older man his cologne or taste in books. I mean if an older man tries it in the wrong situation it could gets messy. *But society sees older women as harmless*...I mean as long as you're not propositioning the pool boy



Society is often short-sighted ...


----------



## Ina (Mar 24, 2016)

Now Phil, you know you want to be a pool boy for the rich ladies.  :wave:


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> As has been mentioned isn't it wonderful how freeing it is to be a female senior? You can compliment another woman of any age. You can walk up to a younger man and compliment his cologne, an older man his cologne or taste in books. I mean if an older man tries it in the wrong situation it could gets messy. But society sees older women as harmless...I mean as long as you're not propositioning the pool boy



Having posted on UK Forums for 12 years the one thing I do know is older ladies are anything but harmless    However speak as I find, this forum due to a different culture does not seem afflicted with the same mentality which is great.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2016)

Ina said:


> Now Phil, you know you want to be a pool boy for the rich ladies.  :wave:



Been there, done that - got the Speedos. :cower:


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh no, I worked in a senior's assisted living facility and older women can go right back to mean girls. But US society...if there's a crisis and you can't find Mommy...first choice is a police person or store person with a badge, second is an older woman.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 24, 2016)

Debby said:


> Here in Nova Scotia it's very common for people (mostly women) to use the word 'dear' even when they don't know the person they're talking to.  The waitress may say, "what can I get you dear" or the cashier may say "hello dear, lovely day we're having wouldn't you say?" or "now dear, let me get that down from that high shelf for you".  All casually friendly just because Maritimers are casually friendly.  I don't mind it now although when we first moved here from British Columbia it was kind of weird because in BC most folks (in the lower Mainland where I lived) are too busy and stressed to want to even make eye contact.  My mom on the other hand gets positively ballistic if someone makes the dangerous mistake of using it when speaking to her.  Personally, I think there's lots more important and worrying things in life than for some friendly person to use words like 'gal' or 'dear'.
> 
> Sometimes I get the feeling that too many folks are on the look out for something to get riled up about.  For example, in Florida a 12 year old girl is being sued because during the course of some stupid kids game, she pinched a boys backside and the boy's mother is planning on continuing with battery charges which means the kid got hauled off to 'juvey' and will probably have to do community service, take classes of some sort and submit to drug testing.  Do you think this could be handled some other way?  I smell a 'pay day' plan here.



Sad but true.

Oh, back to the topic:    





> Flattery on your looks ?





Where _did_ you say that bakery is, IKE?     



Seriously tho'...

....as for receiving  flattery,  a gal at the gym complimented me on my appearance, which was O.K. but I felt a little uneasy because it seemed like getting "hit on".   


:shrug:


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2016)

I find compliments from women easier to accept than from men, probably because there is no 'hidden agenda'. Many times, I have had women ask where I bought my coat, handbag, etc. and I've complimented other women on their outfit or hair. It's nice for women to be supportive of one another's appearance.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

I totally agree Pinky.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I find compliments from women easier to accept than from men, probably because there is no 'hidden agenda'. Many times, I have had women ask where I bought my coat, handbag, etc. and I've complimented other women on their outfit or hair. It's nice for women to be supportive of one another's appearance.



I agree.

I have a friend who os 4 years older than me and she looks amazing and hot and when I tell her she doesn't believe me.

Lol


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2016)

I enjoy receiving positive feedback provided it is sincere and done with respect and not just manipulative flattery.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 26, 2016)

Yesterday a young woman stroked my chest and told me she liked my waistcoat.

I was flattered that she felt confident enough to make such a such gesture without being concerned that I might read anything into it.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 26, 2016)

I would be highly suspicious if a total stranger made a personal comment about me, even if it was meant to be flattering, especially if the stranger was male.


----------



## Ina (Mar 27, 2016)

I use to be bad about seeing someone who's face would be striking to me, and before my mind engaged, out of my mouth would come words like, "God your face is beautiful". And, that face might not have what most see as beauty, but I see it.

You should see some of the looks I get when I tell someone that they have great bone structure. I don't care if it's a male or female, but I love doing protraits, and when I see a face that make my finger itch, the words just tumble out my mouth before I think of what that person might think. Then I make it worse by asking if I can take photos of them.  

My 18x24 protrait start at $300. and go up in price depending on what is wanted.  But, many has been the time that I will give the portrait to the subject if I can only convince them that I'm not a nut case, but I need a few photo shots to work from.

But I do admit I learned that if I'm after a shot of a guy, and he is with a woman, I'll ask her for permission first, and the guy will generally follow suit.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 27, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> I would be highly suspicious if a total stranger made a personal comment about me, even if it was meant to be flattering, especially if the stranger was male.



How sad.  Why is it people accept compliments about their house, or their car, but if you make similar remarks about them, or their children, you're immediately regarded as some sort of latent sex fiend?


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 27, 2016)

Laurie said:


> How sad.  Why is it people accept compliments about their house, or their car, but if you make similar remarks about them, or their children, you're immediately regarded as some sort of latent sex fiend?



Which some are!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2016)

This is Easter everyone. Smile!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 27, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> Which some are!



Yes and some women are prostitutes, but I don't tar you all with the same brush.

(Note to any working girls, respect,no offence intended, just an example)


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2016)

Good heavens, how is it possible that a woman can reach a certain level of maturity, and not be able to discern the difference between gentlemen and perverts? Compliments, like anything else, have as much to do with delivery as the actual words 

spoken. I appreciate all sincere compliments from gentlemen of any age. I also compliment a well turned out man, or woman, on their appearance. So far, no one has taken offence.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Good heavens, how is it possible that a woman can reach a certain level of maturity, and not be able to discern the difference between gentlemen and perverts?



Some of us - er, _them_ - have excellent camouflage ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Good heavens, how is it possible that a woman can reach a certain level of maturity, and not be able to discern the difference between gentlemen and perverts? Compliments, like anything else, have as much to do with delivery as the actual words
> 
> spoken. I appreciate all sincere compliments from gentlemen of any age. I also compliment a well turned out man, or woman, on their appearance. So far, no one has taken offence.



Agree.  If I see an item of clothing that strikes me as really unique and pretty, I've made comments.  The wearer usually looks very surprised at a stranger complimenting them, but they are pleased.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Some of us - er, _them_ - have excellent camouflage ...
> 
> View attachment 27947




Wow, Philly.  Looking handsome.  No one would ever guess.....


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow Philly, you sure had me fooled. Sigh.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Some of us - er, _them_ - have excellent camouflage ...
> 
> View attachment 27947



How do you do your hair like that? Amazing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Wow, Philly.  Looking handsome.  No one would ever guess.....



Ah, thank you - the camo is still working! 



Shalimar said:


> Wow Philly, you sure had me fooled. Sigh.



Man, I'm gonna' get another tux - as a back-up ... 



vickyNightowl said:


> How do you do your hair like that? Amazing.



Actually I didn't plan it. The cat knocked a tube of Super-Glue on my head while I was bending over ...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 27, 2016)

Lmao

The cats a keeper!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Lmao
> 
> The cats a keeper!



Well, I don't have much choice - he plans to blackmail me if I ever stop the flow of kibbles. I've got him right where he wants me.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2016)

I prefer this hairdo to the pantyhose thing you usually wear. Scary, waaaay too Guido.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2016)

Naw ... ya' think?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2016)

You look like you are wearing a giant Hershey's kiss/hug on your head. Yay, candyman. Great advertising there in the hood, homie! Hahahaha.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 27, 2016)

Or is it perhaps a spare balloon, kept for a reeeeely big spender?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> You look like you are wearing a giant Hershey's kiss/hug on your head. Yay, candyman. Great advertising there in the hood, homie! Hahahaha.



This kid rocks that look better than I can ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Or is it perhaps a spare balloon, kept for a reeeeely big spender?




I'm not replying to this - I'll get in trouble, I just KNOW it ...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Old hippies are cool. In fact, hippies of ANY age are cool. The Mr. Natural in me salutes the Earth Mother in you.
> 
> View attachment 27834



https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 I/9Tfqc7FL3F2Hna38yXazXrNhqFWAGAI1gXERgBWBcVfLAzD8P7ZIzHQ9siwuwCj2wLsNo9hgm7Ch7D8sWRF2G0ewxZC7HsHsPyyLE3FsHsPyyRdhsHsPywLi8Mew/IYF2Hhj2H5DIshd8x GPYfkMWQuw8Mew/IZNkLsPDHsPyGRZC7H4Y9h QxZE3YbB7D8hiyG8wCj2H5DFkN5iKD2H5DFkN5hsHsPyxZEXYBB7D8sWQuw8Mew/LBOYFB7D8hjIXYtg9h QxZC7HsHsPyGLIbzHsHsPyxZC7Dwx7D8hkWQ3mPavsv8Awj/liy5E7z5mzr/4j/1t pzGl7i7EZVv5ku1kGZmoWSAwBHFybCxxIHWALACsAMAMAYwArADAHgCwSGAGCB4JDADADAAYA6yALAFWSB1gAMgAckARkAxY1/bpz149MEpXMsEDwSLAHfzOAT67 K/9bfqcwp 4uxGdb ZLtZBmZrETkgMECrIJEDkE2MskCxcWDJIDADADBA8gkWSQMYJDIAskgMEjyABwArAHgDGCQwBDACsgBkgWCAvBIYAYADAHWQSLBBkMAm138R/62/U5jT9xdiM638yXayDMzWI4AYAsAMgm48mwuFZFhcVYsLhk5jIMAMEDwAwAGAPBIsEBgDGAY4AxgDGCR4AjgDyAGCRZJAHIAYAqwSOsAMAeAAwAvAJdd/Ef tv1OY0/cXYjKt/Ml2shzMwMScEDvBNhXggMAeCQvBAE4JC8EBeAK8AMEheAPIFjWk7RiWRYmkQSNyqEjcep6fgfyyN Kdr5mapycd5LLmSarVJGpeRgqKLLNwAMlySV2RGLk7LUx0OtjmQSRMGQ9GX5cH6G KyFJSV0JQcXuyVmT3mRiF4IsAOCbFf2n25Bp68aQKTyF5ZyPcIoJI dZrnVhD3mbqWHqVXanFvsNLs/vdpppFiRnDvYUNG6g0LIBIq6Ga4YmnUdossV9nYmhHeqwaXWPtvvVBpm2NuZ LVAOL GyxAs 13iriadN2kycLs3EYlb1OOWl20lfkr6vqLHsntNNREJY72mx5hRBU0wI9wQc2wmpxUloVatGVKbhNWa1Ny8yNdirl7x6VX8Np4wwO0jdwG9i3QH6nNbrQva6ub1hqrjvqLtzsWm7NhoC8ALwAGCQwQM4AYADAJdd/Ef tv1OYU/cXYbKvvy7Wa5zM1lF3w7Qlg0zSQi2BALVexD8TgetcfLnNGInKMLxLWDpU51Uqmh5hrpZHJZ3LmrDOxuzwDuLeUevAAzhqtKTTbzPeVdnUKEJ7sFupXXN3yWd/h1FpoO3taGUCZmCKpO/btCLW8ynbYUC/NZJ ZyzSxVWclZ5LXsOXjdk4XD0m6i9p 7nm27f02yS017OJ0k32gxBqWKRl9G4Un6A8fgSDlt7Qpp6Oxyo7AxLSu0m9Fn4Xta/Vfq1F2v3/jShAoktdxZiQq 42jkkcX0q65NgTVxqjlBXMcLsaVROVaW5FX4XeWuXJczS032gyLfjQhgb2lDtIIF bcSNtXyORXQ5qp7RT95eBbxX2clCzpt2ba9qytle907WtmZD7RWKbhpl4PXxjsr6 Hd38q eZfiK03c RqX2dquLqKa3F/Vw7O46Pu13lTWBqUo6UWQncKboysPiU0eeOmWqNeNVXRycZgqmFnuz7mtH2Gz2523HpU3yck2FUfExHJq gA6n0zKrWjSjvSMcLhKmJqdHDx4JcW w4qX7Q5d3EUVAi1O4nngW9iuo 7 GUPxCWu7kd17AgvZ6S8sr5ZK/PO tuHHM1X7 ap2BXw4xRYDwyygDqHctZPB6AZhPH1L3SVvM3YfYFCaUZzak05Xt7Ktrd81Yk7I75aptQiu29HkjUjYm0rIwUFCvII3XyT0zKhjKkpxUrZmrGbHw9OlUlTcrxSd3Zpp6WtpzPTN3GdRs80keL62d5HJcP4khYtuWlDjmjuHJHA46ADPP1XPec5fv3H0HBxw8qNPDUXduN2st1NZ3lfVvTqSNVi4FPfG3zmtkbsDsHy Fuci8pR3k20QoQoVFSmowqNX3rJKL4f5vq1kWXYveSfT7xCUKF9xDqW3NsCkqwYeqg165uo4qdGKjYq4zZdPH151Iy0srpZPLNrm275d5Yy9/dWRSiKxXwxsSdwsGmfy 1c5ue0J8kiktgU1f2pPSySztJXTzt2cwXv5q6q4eCV3GJrJAJtqcBRQ9PbI/EJq2RMfs/Rk5fxHZNrTkr58lk ZOftGmZRUUaMVvnc9j1arUKOD1JzOWPfCJXo7DjJJzm1fNK2dubu0ku15nNanVPqJ2d5NzTKSxFAUvC7K6Ae353lGtVc/bks0z0Oz8FClPoKMnuzi7vK Tyaa6 Hc7mECyRSJ4bMrIhIZOPM13Zo9RxmMK27eads/I2V9m78oYaSbSjfLJbzb1dnra1xrqgzu8pkkYlfN4iqC20Kw3 GzGgAPKBwM2qUZ51E2/h1nPlSq0G4YaSUVld52k1mou132o6F 9soiSPTRfs6oDwtOWpipMbOtEA9eCST6etmeMcYxUFZHPw2x41alR1ZOUovSOrzs33d7z0NWbvbrUoGZjzViOLqem4VZPI9s1Rx1WS1RcrbBw1J 0pO7tdWsnwTV78uT6ir7K0cmoIhiQtIu6O7bw65DPIaoD19yc0wozqTy0efYW6m0KOHoOM/ep3gkm7S1TbWnxb6j2nQweHGiXexVWz67QBf9s9AlZHgZO7bJ7yTEBgDvADADAHgBgkl1v8AEf8Aqb9cwp 4uxGVX35drNc5mYGl2uoMEoYDaY3u lbT1zXV9x3N1FtTjbmjyUyhY1LD0QfnXXPL2bk0us wOtTpYWFSouEV6empI2qMaTLtJExhJcHlFjbcVI9VPXj55vo1kqUqfFnI2lgJvH08VK7grN8bW HHxIDCAtxkA0PMeRtFkfrlfeu/aOu8KqdK Hau7ZvNWTbXhfJ JDp5VCcmgSwWRh5Ws2drEU3P6ZtnTndOzsUMHi8P0c6Uqkd9XW87Z3d758L NjMyqyhRGHO9LnDOdh9V/k8w3cCv7ZuulSdoW6zluE542lGdfpLvNLTr kNdNHGOtcN8R9DV379BlV1JSO/TwOGw0VHetlLVrja767JJHUfZ32e3itMoKwiMxqeQJCWDErfVRt6 5OdjZ9Oec5cTwn2gr4e8aNDNR4 b7uRs/aLpmDQz0TGiyI5AJ2btpDGvTy1eTtGlKUU0R9msZRw IfS6NWOOheNifCXxHbnbGCzMR04HQZyY0qsmo5nta2N2dQjOqnFyeb63w7PTvIgwMZj828g2Aj7rNkjbV5l0dTpL2KyxuDeBdN1FvNO T1bvbxModcIxH4ZuVChRAu5i69AU69eMmkqka28lxMMbWwdTZ3QuotFprdI9n0rsUUsNrFVJX2YjkfgeM9JwPmbsm0jzzv7rj 1hZTtSOMeHfCuX5dgfcbQP ueRtLfk1FLI9j9lnh6UpVak0npnp9fMruzdRIF1Bjh8eN4Ke1JQFT5SD97h2NDnj0zDBqcYSTjkbvtDPDVsRTnCor6OxV BaKsKu7rW3ZGzW1UL4rn/ADyrCnUlJ3i8zr4nF4Gjh4qnUW9GzTS1aVs GfWWXa3Zp0jjeHp442LsNw30d62ooUfT2zdisLKNlFZFPYm2aM5VJ4iXtN69S0KtygRkJZS48u9SGYHgbFIsj0FZocKu/FtF2nXwDw1anTqa3u3rd8lr1GbBaKuBHKAoKyCiKogFT1U0MhqpTnmnkzKnUwmNwrUZRjNxUc3y GXAkfWpLqGkqBGI8wi3AMxIsncxHp6V1zZiajqRuo2K2xcLTw1eSdWMrK2vN6X42t5mZbeZE9KABB58wOVrbtpHecniJVaL0srNPnf5GKzozsWESFVRCE4Vtg MqTwTxdfy5urzc7NKxyNlYWlhnVp1ZqTTWrXDO/de3cRwdqLu2tL 7j3CINVAOQX2nqRuUZlU6SUIxaNWAeCoYytVjNJPJXet9X9cA02ojUMd4oux5NEfh Gapxk2lbgdHB18NThOp0is5N56 GvYdP2Z2vqNJoYwsZAeaQRs8bMfD IEotG2YsBfoM66q1adBWjmeEnhsHiMdNOpaGbvxNrTd6Ne0sMZ0 xj4ZdPDbzI3xybrqMVdDqCKN3WbFXqupGO7lxK33LCLDzqOp7Sdor5mx3f74y6jUpHsTY 4kLu3xAAkGQ3R5AFUOTk0MVKpUcd3Iyx2yqWGw0KqqqUnwXA7YZeOGF4A8AMAeAH4YBLrfjf pv1OYU/cXYZ1ffl2sgOZmBpdr6Hx4ZIg23eK3Vdcg8j1HHI9jmFWnvwceZuw1foasaiV7O5ykfcNmsS6gFT1EcdH/iZjX5Zz4bMinds9HiftXiK0HDdVnkb j7jwKbkaSavuuQE/FVADfjm6ngKUHexQxP2gxteO452XUbw7paO7/Zo t1Xl/4emWPu9O97HO  193d3nYtjAtBdo2j7tCuOgrpmzdWho33e9zjvtE3gQqsbGEMXZ0UtTgFUUqo4HmJv6Zz8fGbhuxR3vs/WoU8UqtaVrFL3b7Gkn1EUhhPgxklmmSlYEEBVRxZN0brisrYHDTUryWR1/tFtbDYiCjSbclx0PTVQDgCgP0ztHiG75jrJIuKOML0AH0FfpkWSJcmzKskgWwXdc /rkWRN A8kgRUH2yLIlNodZJAVgge3BkYsikiwCR0vqPmMiyYTaWRrazsuGajLFG5HQuoYj8SMxlCMtUZxqzh7rMX7H05UKYIio4AKLQ grjI6OHJE9NUX9T8St1vcrRSkEwhaFfuiYwR/iCUDmuWGpyd2jfTx1emmoy1NqDuvo027dNF5ehKAn35J5J uZKjTXA1vEVX/Uyy/Z048q8cDgcD2HtmzdXI1b8uZC3ZcJfxDFGX485RS3HTmrzHcje9jJVZpWu7G1mZrMFkB9/xBH6jFwzFAi2QFF9aABJ fvkWSJbb1MywHXJIMTOv8y/mMi6JswSdTwGB QIJybixJggdYAVgEus N/6m/U5hT9xdiM6vvy7WQHMzWY3i4NOTtWINtDBjTEhCpKhK3Fhd8X9evtmudaENWWKWFq1buK0JG18YVn3qVXqQQwH5X WZOcUrtmuNKcpKKTuzPSatJUDodyt0I/64 mSpKSuiJ05Qk4y1Mn1Ci7ZRtG48jgdbPsKw5JEKLZFFrASLDLu EtXPU7eDw1C9po/LjNVPEQqOyLNfBVaMVKSy9OpmxebipY1F7RU2V81GuL3fXbV18 h98w6RPNG10pRylkQ6zthI1JJoCrJF9a4Cg7rsgVX4ZEqqSJhQlJ2S1M4db4iWoNDbvCBjOqsCVIiq1LVxfSwT0ypVxqs1HxOrh9ku6lUfdx7L vqHZ0kdGRQqCTayqD0Wht3E/Ex6k/PqazfQjuRzeuZSxk lqezGyWRsjUc/dA/qH6Vm9MptB 1pv2b131e2xur6fjjeV7XzJ3Jbu9bLnwM0lU9CD9CDk3MbMbyAAkkAAWSegHrZxcWNCLtyBzSSI/NeV4zf0G68xVSL0ZsdGa1RM2o3kqhI2qSxAUsaCsVTcwAO11O42BY65WxGJ3HZal/BYBVlvT07szXSNtMziTewNFWpnVV5G0uiUCtevuOTzmNHFRa9t5mWK2fNSXRq66jZ0utWQXGVYc8q4I44PNeh4/DLamnoc2VNxdpZEwYjruP1H ark3IsQy6lvhXYrAMxaTdsSNBbOeAT1Aoe/XNFav0a6y3hMJ08tbJasqJJpImiado4WaNXPiSOXlkdeY4tOt0iEgdLsWbo3SjiZ799erRHWq4CkqW5krcbXZdJqxS7wVYqCVALUSORuAo10vOnc8 48hzTqARf5g1zzhtEJO5o2hIHI4sbV8p/3ueP9cxNmaRiVq/MSBdDyi/pXm/zwNeBpntZL2hnBugKkNn6spzX0i0Rs6KWrXoSmZmWqc2fUMGH47QQOOuZXZjuq qI4t/FsB7jzX6etjn8Mhbxk3H6sbkMx4oN7cMn9t2Zo1NIsYUNWS/0bb/ IzMwf1qT5JA6 WAZ6z I/wDU36nMKfuLsRlV9 XayByAOeAPfpmZjYqu0u0lijeQuGUeigGiTSliDwtkWT0zTOoopu5up0nOSjaz6zjdVG6RNT7tr6ZBsZHQBwBuikXoQwDXfr0HXKa9qF 49DKs1VjTTumvQhl0zQtuMtMH8VgpHisOu6K/viiu43Y9RZx0aSs9DfVg0m4 99d50 hmVEURG05ZSWR7LEsX3BTZJYm7PXLEZKKsjz0k5ycpa/XWcP27Osmo1D7Q4Drd0bIjRZKse4bOPipXrXi9T3GxIxjs TqQUlF3s0tOrrWpJ2b25KHJ3yPGdqSRzXKCo6qY5G6gcg8fWs178oO0ze8LRxUZTwyt498Ws2up28i47tdtlmj08zXE0jfvXZgdlGlfzWLO0VdAEjirNqOLk4OHHmcTEbIjTqQrtJRktMtUuKt3 pv6LTaeXtDwgqzRw6cWCVdY5t5Vmc/fkZVWz5qPrnE2xWq0qCcJOLvw1aD3ZSss19fTJ9f3cjmLiKaSFkb Hu3IG6q1E7gCosAMACLHIyhR21iqUYqp7cXnfj2X6maugp3vFWfUZaXtCbaUR4Jtka HqJv3c8ZaqD8FZD19V5Xkcc9FbTUUulg03llmn6P6Rt3nbPzK7s6TWMzQcxvAqFWbYoaMFV IbtwK J6/dFnnLk9sxhGFTfvFu2Sz0 dloc WCpvesvFmx2T3gGpeJEWQiR9rOigqlEA7m6Wdwqia3AmuM6ssWrWWtr9aNFDA3mt7T1NvtTTtpwGWWmrYviTIqRtYMiIjIWmckiyWG6xzmilVkpXR0sRh4Sp7rWS0zaS7LL1LL9uLBdl YBuSgcXzW0k1XtWdbevoeZ3LP2ih716itKxUqCTGCNg6GRAwJCj9cwnJ7uXUWMPH Kk/rI5jVThaLjy2PN/Kfn7fX/o7Ztf1aHSM5 03iVyksm51ojczbuKUENYboOvUCuemaatKnq0Z05OCtHIsu7veDwf4ZmR/9o4Bmilc/flglZCG6DdG/wDu5Ulh2/cz8jbGs1r9fXcUidsTvPJK9CbxDIvk2pI3Codp6AUp6 tnNtFNR3bWa8zRWiqnvcTq372bhQjXxKNq1eQ8cliPNdk8X8yMsJybtY56weebdifuv20IBMJfOGRnkLebdGo5Koeuy2JQdVbjlDdLFUWnfgdXDzjBbptz6yV4Fj/eRtGgWN/GZHZVoIdRFsIJIF1di64vjBYaWrMJY Fmo36mv8mtqZ/DHkKlUHIZlsL8t8qCgL98u3ssvrzOUlvN72r uCZl 2hgCAprmv3VV7f944xv/WXzIdNp8fP/ANStj7VMt0pKi hBquOsYIqvmRmvpGza6SjqzDW6rejAhmUqQRu4o11sZEptoRhGLTWpS6GUoSFACegjaQG/XcdoBHzzUm0WHZ6v0LMvI4pdoIvzM5NL9fBf35zZdmr2Vx vFGxpdWSdrPE7EX/Dd1I REQs8Hp09smMs7O313GEoq10n4pfEt4mQfcA/piYf/rzcrfS/Y0NN8fNfMtez9ZvJAZunw HtA YJUXm2MrmicLL9y0AzMwM/wAMAz1qku/lf4m6K3uehAzlfjGBgtyVWKayeZdngMRKTkoZdxVaxmUUqTG pCSNX05B/LMJbbwC0qx8TOOzsQ9YehTS6iX/AMLqDz1MclH pN1f3zX NYJ6VI JvWza/L0KFtE0rSQO7RRL8UJWNZCWO/fWzyqSeDybvnN9KrCvHehK8eq3wL1DBpO9TUJe0otMNqQtdLtBFNIL2jbwSx5F3R5zZKpGCzLspOOSi/rmRSTAoZ9K7UDckagWpvzEK9URySti/ceuMrW3ommpQhUW8u/65mEfZOlkjZ4p5gzMrPE8AaRnkY8IEIr1sebbYs mc6bin0kmsuN8uZ0aWInRoSoRVr6q2fLq XWUsm9Jm/alMcrKtK6lDtFgED51mqdVV1vU2pLqzLmxehoXU5Wk bt 1zEx2pG3qSQbrqeCT6e YJ2adzsSpKdKVPcupXa b5c zwOg zWQp4zPFJwwBaKMuN1dNqAlaFdOOcqbXw1XERi6WfkeQjRnTbhJO6yZu9raSaaWd9P 0RhmVX2xPzUaCihHBonmrIr5ZGFjhqNCEMW4qau83nZvLiV5wrb73Vl3FD3X7LB1DwalGJjZglwhmtvObSQEDjaeVPXrWbcfX3aSqUJKz471tMlmmn59xMIvSSz7jq 0nX9ogWV/FhZZEWhtkd2KHZUdB46isgjb0sk0M49GMuhm6a3ZZN8Ulnnno88rZ9iuZ8UiLtbUPpkSPwHJE4MJgG1GD0SjEE7X3MwHFHavXplrZ9SMq7rKatu2km88uKy0yT8SWmrWXYMw6kinTUFXYgQrEyRIhYtUqp1bnkgsePizt09pYBWbqxv2/TK9WGJldJZd3poZNBqQxYpKF55Mb0LPptXdX1OWI7YwjlZVY JTeCqbvufXf8Co70LONM5ZJCvlG5kcRi3UWWc/TnMltLD1JqlCpFy5J3M6eEnD2nG3h6FTpFMkVOOoo/5 udiD3oe0ZtWZu6XuiJI4pBBPbIpGxTtNi761zd8556e1cHCTi6qTWT14dxYVGo/6fT5lZJoZtPIY9Qjr95b3LvX3AB29b49M6OCx1LEpunJSXU2a6lNx1RK2lLVXl5vg88ivizoODduBquTxASAE0fUbT09juB9j/fMl7SzIeRh4WyRDsMzFgEQ2zA82Y1Hx8A8G Mq4pxpR6Scslz4DclP2Yl7PLMwKvpZqK9VinB/tH1/HOc9q4SS/mR/7IiOAqp3Sfl8ynXTybmrTyUaWpI5d4BAFnyb/APev3 mQsZh3nvxt2r5mbw9S2j8DVOj1MUnEOrZV5XwYmKV6WJVJ/T0zH79h0/5kf y Zl92nJX3RTl14j0Wq8RjuuSI2QR1ACnmwPl WZLGYe11OPbdfMj7vWvmmLUR6zYNulmLNybhclfkR4I5 YJzF47D2/mQ/wC0fmSsNUvoyCHsvWUC mlYg7vNFMKPpxVeuYLHYa/8yP8A2XzNjw9S2jFq213I/Z3HFErFPY/3hwTmz75Rek4 K Zh93lyfgV4/bDYKz/Tw5Ofl8P/AFeT95p/3rxRPQS/tfmb3Zen1YdNum1TKoFKI9pB6GmMRG2rFcfXI /4eGcqkf8AsjF4ack0o v7HoPYmo1BBvTaiI9PNFf4rQr/ANs2R21go61Y KKVTZ1ZvJF9HritB457/m8ByD/wKazbHbWAf rHxRplszEcI aJl1oP3Jfxgm//AIzP8ZwH 9HxRh HYj z0Omm I/U/rnyXHfmav6perPV0/dRhlUzFkknC98ezAfG1GpDlI1PhtGyqyjy7dpUbxR5NkrV8dM9LsvFuG5Sw7tJ63v38bdlrPTM1Tin73 DzqLVBxtk1CymSkHiGggdgG3/AMq1RJ9Kz09epVm03F zd XDmy7CVChQnaopOat2c7nQd8PBh2S6aWOWPUoIH8Mq1you1ZNw9 b mUtj4qs4VKFaLVrtX5Ph3FHeW/FxerSIT2uY440hG2W2keRoxdFn8PbYG4g8gmx5PXNX3XfnKVR3jkkr9Svfl1rXPgdqnQeJqSjmldtvvdkvnyKqQF5ASWknkNDcxZ3J6CyeB/YZcVoQssorlovrzL8qWDwK3rLe4X1Zt9vdjarSrG0yII5PKzxsX2E9FY7RRPoeRmjCYzDYlyVJttcGrX6/rMqfis6k4waUU8m7t27Ml4lr3Y7yrpFO1Et3RSFULGBuVRJJJuaR2AJNUB udGNSLyZTxOBqpyqLOPNtNvRcM2 2xZ9kdv6mWeXUJEjKDJFtto3Zd5MbS8USqhVHydvY5xtsLD1lGnN2et7X r/Bc0UoUqmd9VlbiU/ZuriaYya4tHqHAYtqEKRPttSI/NtIWgB/nzivTqRpKGFV4L 13a455Xz4/AqPJ 3qdXvTV14LbY4yCJVBBLC9oTp5R1Po3TkXnHtPC/zVdvg XG/W HFa62J1H2vppTEzPLylOiooVN6ENGZCxJI3AXyB75GGqU1VShHXJtu7s8na1s7dpNuJbdgd54tSzRkGKdesTkbiP54z99eeoyjjNm1MOlNe1F8V6PkzdGom7F7nONhxsrSyu mknXfJIUkgmEa/uDISsulO0bwY6Ug7uSb5HPt9n4DCVKdKvSWas32pZp95obzsyPtjuLFDDLIj1tR2HMi8gEjhX2fkoz0KxFSK941SpQf18rHX6LTiONEUUERVA9goAA/tnyyrUdSpKb1bb8S2eZfabopYJTrGIkjdkiVeQYxsJo8VVqxu/vZ7f7MbRoxh0EY 0rtvLPP/AAU8TT/qOX0uu8QCmVbHsx R5NDPawq72jKLRsw6ZQBXoALBomvcjr/rmxQSWRDJfCFdLN9bO4ethuoI9DmM6cZRcWrpiLaO37I78hQqapSOg8dBuX qRByl pFj6Z892n9lK1Juph3vR5cV8zoUsVF5SO00 oWRQ6MGRhaspBUj3BHBzyE6coScZKzXAtqzJLzEBeAF4BXy9uaZW2NPEG6bTIoN 3XrlmOCxEo7yhK3YyL5X4GxptbHJeyRH/oZWr60c11KM4W3otdqCaehsXmmxIXgBgBkgMgGc3xH6n9ctY78zU/VL1ZhT91GGVjMWAVWt7taSZi8sEbsTZLLdn8cu0to4qlHdhNpdRi4RebSOe7R y7QyuXAkjs3tjYBB9FKmh8s6NH7R4unFRdn1tO/qYujTb0I9N9lWgQ2wlf qSv/AEAZlP7SYySst1di dyFh6a4eppd6e4jKVk0QJUIEeAuSSFvaYmc8HmtpIHArLOA21GV4YnJt3UrK3fb18ToYXFSw8ss4vVfFdZ51JrEQspjIcGmR H3ezA/lnplTlJJp5cGtC2tq4WKbULy5PVvrOw7stLKo0kkpeKRRG0Z2sg8RZWHhllsbfDBHNCumcXGqlTl94jC0lnfNPJxWeds72ZRxOHjBLPNq7S0zu8uw5JVePejrUkMnmX5xsN3P4f  dhuNS0ov2ZLLvWRcwtVzwssvai0 3dab8vps7Du124NOk6MCx3hoUX45TKCwRfc7t1 wrOLjsG684SjllaT4K3F XaV8TPoqk78c113z9bln2T3X8QLLriZJBv2RhmEcSud21V63zzZ XOVcRtHo24YZWWV3xk0rHKtd3lr6F0ZEilEMMYM0il9ikKAq0Nzn7q2wHQk gPpRtUqQdSrK0Vld55vgub8iVm7I59e9syas6fVImm28/ETuUWSyuVorQ9gevPBro/hlKWH6ag3O/k TV9fEwbalaWR0WuXTzopkoi7RgSJFarHhsvmVufTnObSdejNqHeuDXWnk0Z3TFH25PCtNGdTEnBljP7 rHLRbQJCATZU87elmglgqNZ3jLck D93xvl1X58jJVGiDW67TahyU1EuknYKoaWIorEX4flnTaSCT8JB fTLeDqY3AxsoRnDVpNStzzi7rvujLfi LXkc/2v21qNYBDLKvhM9fukKbgDSs1sxPO1qB/PO/PGS3W1G2XPvtwL33GMaMaknnLyXnctI5H0SLMJJSgC7omaSUFebFuSQ1EAEbRYA9azgbkcZN0d1bz0aSWfdw6s3bsNdSlGEN5cPr6 ByXeTXSa6ffJYjQ/u4g3lQehdQeWI6/kOM9lsjY0MHTSa9r p9fLsRxq1VzdyGHSqvIUAnrt4vO9GnGOiK7bCWdYxbEAD3/y98mUoxV2DQTt1Xbal/Ujr9Aen1P5HNCxEZO0Sd3mW6OfxywYGz2Z2pPpSTp3VVay8cil4iTzuVQwKt16Hm c4u09hYbHPekrPmtTfTxEoaHZ92  yahkiljaKV7AJrwnZQSwQ3uHAJAYD8c8HtP7PV8HF1U7w87daL1LEKbtxOszz5ZOJ75drs8p0yNtRFUykGizNysZPoAvJ99w9ue/szCxhTVeSu37vVbj23yXYy7gMNGtNuei4c38jnuxuwlmNuqkXuRHJZQNqkO0dgNww4925 EZ1MTjJUsovPi12vK9urwXWRO1SX/G S Nvq3cdHrOxErcvlK8hlUb08xYtFsG7dzQHSuCDnMp4ube7LNPg3k8rWd3a3nfO5E6UZI6bsHWmaBHat/mR6FDxI2MclD0G5TnHxlJUqzjHTVdjV15MposMrAMgBkgeQDOb4j9T uWsb Zqfql6swp 6iPKpmGAGSAwDCRwASeAAST7AdcyinJ2RJ5133776aSAw6fUESMyebbIsZAYbg0hHA9 vH1z0 ytkYinVVWtDJJ8U3pyNMqyTXx0OMm7TUAktp1 fiiUn6JECT NZ3I4dt29p9zXm7I60trwjH2YxXffyS Q xe/Y0jsY4BKW/2kjbGJNbiFAO0UqAC i 5OYYrZDxUUpT3VyWfnlfj4nHq46U5OVr9ZVd4u8a6vUGfwRExSmUOWV3AoMfKPTj8BlvB4J4aiqW9vJPLK1ly1MaWK3ZOT5PLg3orlt2FqzHJHrgLgiKwSdbTctE16iynT3H4VsVSU4SwrftyvJddn/nzN Jq9K1Vjokond9r9uM0LHRtGTxUrMNi3f5n143fTOBhsFFVUsQn m2eX11dpWk21kVunbRRRMdSyah1KtJIy7y0rAL5L5N8gAei wy1NYypUSopwWaS0stc zj1vmyPZSzKjUyRmUwmJZNPujQwgm452B8X9llv93VrY ElW6ZbpxmqfSKTU83vc4rTfXG/B62sWaWGc6Up8LpW5vjZ9Rn2x2LJoVh1ml8SfTeEX/e7d8Xi0RdUSCCAT6V8gRjhsZTxcp4avaM72y0lYrzp7vtR0Lju33kDUxBZa2llU2Te669FG6rP9gDlTG4BpNLJ62b s3yXxQjLidjIqutMAysOhogg/LoRnCTlB3WTRsPNdPCYm8MjzQlwB84v3qn6MiX/ALwz1M5Kot9PKVv/ANZPwb8jsuqp4OFv6cn3K/ojb7b7SMjCMHyRKg4qmcor7uOKCstfj8s6/wBntnxjF4mXvNtLqV7PvOLtCu2 jWiKsZ6dI5bZpanW23hp5n9eSFX oj9M1SqK 4tTK3Ez7N0UcW5poI9SzCrlZ123wQgFgGzwascZzMZs7EVrOFbdtyWv7G2nUilnG5gvciV1M gYShSQ0LlRPGR6Hna45BB4sEcZyZbVWFrdDiluyXFXcX8V9Zm5UVNXg 4g1OsnhASeF4nN0ZFIBrqVJFN78Xnco7Rp1o/w5J9juV5UpRftIm0ev3EjoqqLLEC7vkfkcu06ik pGtqxuNpkeiyAnqOOR8wevtmUqcJr2kRdrQm0ryxNugmliPsHLJ Mb2pH4Zz8TsjB4hWnBeGfjqbIVpR4kel1Ekx1UkjAyPI4JUECwiqKWzXAGedxNCnhpwow0j82es2RvTws3zb9Duux283B4YMeXFfcZaT14kAv0oD1zzuIWWfDq7Vr2rQ0wZZ6o RvWwQAbHJ4AJUEgWeo6ZVh7y vXIylobHdGOtKhHR2llHX4ZJXdCb/AMLLlfaUr4hrkorvUUn5nP1zLnKIDIAYA7wDKb4j9T uWsb Zqfql6swp 6jDKxmGAGAGALAMWiU9VB oGZKcloybsgn7OidSjxIyt1VlUqfqKzZDEVYS3oyaa62HmUz9xOzz/8AKRfgCP0OXltrHL/Vfka jhyXgZJ3I7PA40kP4rf9zmL2xjn/AKrJ6OH9q8EQnuF2f/4ZQP5QzhT9V3Uc2fjeO/3PJX8bDo4ckcJ3v7H0ayMuhRknVqcqf zj ZdpN3wL2iuK68D0WzcVipQUsS04tZf3dT/znxM6Wz5Yh/wkl18PA5yXsnUErcvlUgqEJAU hVTx N3nSWJoZ2jm ZZ/Aq11eSa6r/t6lr3d0zyTgJHaaclEQMP3k5Ukbmb0C7mP uVMZUhCk96Wcs27aR7Ot2SJr1XvdGlaMMklxfPuXqex9maIRQRxdQkaR883tUKbv6Z4ivWdStKouLb8Xcqo4Dvd2K2hY6nTqf2YndLHEAGiY1bLYI2ttAJ 7djPSbOxkcZDoKr/AImib49vWtevQr1Y29pFLqe9XhkvIziwBHFG6g1fSRx8J49wo9m6Zfjs/fW7FLrbT8l9N9Wpoc0tTLS6p53EpARpFdtpJPHheCg3HqTvQ388xnThSh0azStn/wDbefozuxpOnhY31k7 Vl6ox70QjTSJIWG2VUDgklldEVbJoEghV9ByPnx1dgY 8ZUZLRtp8M39czk7QopNTXeVGo1qlfKyENfJJP4kD05z0k6sbZNHMSZp6KVVJIKkdS1AE3XNfdXygAfIfjppyUczJo3W1itXooIYk9TRsBR681z69BfptdWPHJEKL0RYaAGJ4ZLZHaZAzIaepTt2k w3LwbHl6Z5DG1vvMqt1dWbSemWnflwPVzwUaODgpLNNX5 1wv9aHoGv7Cj7T0qCctvQyKsiHa25GaMtVVTbASKzy1HGz2fiW6Wjs2nyaTtzyucupSUsnwPII zpdPK8GoGxwQzA/erlSHvlfW/9a j4HE08RDehK8X8OD7DmTg4al5DICPLzxdfXnr/n8860WmsjQybJCIexSP3tEEeKTx81Vuv455Da6/8g9lsGV8M p/BHbdggeQDoIU5AWv4cNWfiHA nX2GeZxf9V9bvnzl3fErx vI3O19zqI1JDSHYKHQt5QbvigWfoeEOacM1Fub0Wfh89O8wrPI6qGIKoVRQUBQPYAUM4s5OUnJ6sqGeYgeQBZIHkEGU3xN9T uWsb Yqfql6siHuowysZBgBgBgBgBgBgCwAwScx3h796PRyGKWQmQAEoiliLFiz0HBHF51sJsbF4qG/Bezzbsap1owdmeTaztRZdRLJpZEWNpDIE1DrE/nG5x5uCN7N63nsqdCVOhGnXi7pWvFNrLJdeluBnhsdOm7wa7HkSSa0DmfUxIv8AJpT48p VjyL9ScxVLP8AhU23zl7K b8C5U2pUkvakl nN NiofvHKGX9mc6dIwwjVWN03xM7AeZ29T WW44GnKL6ZKTet rRJcEuBxaleUnlklovribvZnf3XwybvHaXqNktuhviyoo/3yvW2Lg6sd3cS61kzGNaazub s 0nXyqyMkW1wVK E3KkURy3tmil9n8JTkpR3rrPX9jJ4ibKrsHtSBGA1iFVVQA8MaGYgcbWaS9oodVAPzy5i6Fdpug83wk3bty9Hl1GNOcU/a vrqNjsntrTRyypy nkHhReLQKIzgksL4Ipef8N5qr4WvOnCWk1m7cXbh9cS3Sxa9yecdF1HXdl9q9nHVRRqyJHG262LMHkFbAt7h8Ru7HwnqCM5Fehj1h5Tabk VlZceXDhbzTNssRSb3Ym/3q03ZiyMv7Isk1 fw2aFQ1XTMh5bnoAevNZW2fU2i4KXS2jwvaT8 HazbTwbr5qKtzf7Zs4OPu0d5Ifau4kAC2X1ABbrXS6vPRfiO6lZZlmOwHve1PLsz9TZ0XY7Ry7ixY3YZufqCt8H58jMK N6WGfeW8Lsr7vV3k78n8Gr69ea7Cz08gfVRoxpIiJ5D/QfIn1LbaGUpxcaEpLWXsrv1fcrk7RxF5qktFm/gvE9Y7E07RwRq/D7bcf428z/AF8zHPG4ucZ1pSjpw7FkvJHHKnvx3WXXQ WhPH5onPS pRv8Jr8DRy9sjacsFVu/deq PajVVpqaPJdA7qzJMCHQ7XVgA4YdQa9L6H/TPqeFxEasFJO6fE5c4tZE5AO4vxGnxfP3H0Ht6njoMsZO7eiMLk/Y8vieKygjcwQAiuQoCk/M7x AGeY2tUUq6dskvr0PVbFXR4Wc78fRfud92Ewbc4qiFArb8NWnPxfAYzR9 M8pi042j2/v1a3 JEHdXLPsCHxJXmborGOPivQb29 LK0eh8T3ynjZ9HTjSWrzfwXx61u8itVldnQ5yzUGAPIAskDrIBlN8R py1jfzFT9UvVmEPdRhlYzDADADADADADADADAIZdKjG2RWPuygn  bI1pxyjJrvJuyL/4ZD/8ARi/ 2v8AyzP71W/vl4sgmj06KKVFUewUAf2zB1Zyd234k3ZzfaH2e9nzMWaAKSbJjZku/cKazp0du42krKd 1Jmp0oPVFePsq0F8eL9N4P6rln/5LjP Ph 5CoU XqTxfZf2cP8AYsf6pXr xzVL7RY5/wBS8EFRprh6lppO5mgioppYrHQsu4/m15VqbXxs9aj7svQzUIrRLwLFOyYB0giH0jT/AJZWeMrvWcvFmRG8OmiNlYEN ojU31/XM1PE1NHJ LG/bieOd4dY0Wqkai8bSSsJFAZSrSPz5TxzY9 M9tg6UamHjHRpRVtHdJcyzQx7o7uWSvnrqzCDvBEfXn5An/IZlPBVVwOrT2xQlq/U3oZGkFgeFHzc048ONQP5Q1Fz7AcfPNEoxg7P2n/bHNvw0Iq7Uju wrdbyXhq/QrIu C6OT/sSLJW4tNODulc8b6BG1QNwA/xHjLEtmSxUP8AyHblGOiXLrb4vqPNVsXd x2tvVvmbJ 1bXnoIB7Dw25/8 al9m8H/wAvH9jR95mXXZf2vFY61MBaS DFSoRx1DkkG7 WUcR9mLz/AIM7L/lm/JGccU0vaRzXe7vXBrZY5UgeJxaSMWBDr93dt6lT/b8M7Ox8DVwKcJz3ovTVW/Y1VqqnnYrNdqWbaiAmOOnY hFWNxPX1P1Od6pJu0Voiuralx3Y7TS4FYgAySPIfYgPKD8uQOvFDPObQpVJOpNatK3e0j0WHxUY4WFNc3fzZ2vZ2klaOgSqKBTM8wcptGwtEgUg7a43k9OnQcKtUpRndrN8LRte au78eNvmEnb/PzL/uNERFIdzFGlPhg3SgAeJtvkAyeJ1J9/XOdteS6SKsr2zt32v3WK1ld2OkzkAeAGAGAIg /9syTjxRBJN8R p/XN2M/MVP1S9WYw91GGVzMMAMAMAMAVYJHggMAMAMAMAMAKyAOsAMAWAYTwh1ZTdMCDRINEVwRyD88zhNwkpLgDz7tH7I9NI25Jpkv0O2T 7C/zJz0dH7T14RtKEX4r9jQ8PBmtpPsoeFrh1zoCRdR1ddNw301WeozdU 0sKitOin3/ALXQhR3HeMmi9XufqPXtB n3dPAp/PblB7Vof7C75SLHSVP735fI5bvX9mEzJ4kU8mpm3crKVHkIN7CehuuLA651cB9oaKluTgoR6ufWVatByzTbfWccvc3tBD/3OQn3H RVqzuR2vgmv5sTR93qcvNGbdx 0DyNJJfzKX/68j8YwN/5q8/kR0E XoTx9wO0XPOmIoffkQX9PMf0zCW3MBH/AFL9ifyMlhpmhJ3N1tgDSTfPykgf UZu/E8H/ux8TH7vU5eht6b7O 0XFeCVXr53VR/wk3/bNFTbmBhl0l y7 BKw1Q09d3S1 nJDaaU0eqKZEPUdUvggn8Dm6ltLB1leNSPe7PzHRVY8Dte0u39Q8Qjj0OrCkgv 4olSbcfCwJNkg0KNH0o8SjgqEKjnKtC/D2vDisu95ZF pXnJWUWdr3W7caXbF w6nToq0rSKAgCjgWSGv8ADOFtDBxp3qdNCbfJ5/IxjKT1jY6bOSZhgDyALJAYBJN8R p/XLGM/MVP1S9WYQ91EeVzMMAMgBgBkgMALwwGAGAGAGAGQB4AYAYAYAYAHAFgDwArACsAMAMAVYBozaaUyh1kpKoqSa6GyBVXe0 /zrg2oVaSpbso58/r69SLEcehmCgDUEe5Khz19C3P65nKvRbu6fnb0Fja0ELotSPvNmmquCeAeTZHvmitOE5XhG3UEbGaSQwB4AYAskBgGc3xH6nLGM/MVP1S9WYQ91GOVjMRyUAwAyAGSAwAwAwAvAA4AYAZADAHgBgBgBgBgBgBgBgBgBgBgBgBgBgBgCwAwAvAHgCwAyQZzfEfqcsYz8xU/VL1ZhD3UYZXMwwAwAwAyAGSAwAwAwAwAwAyAGSAwB5AFeTYDyAGALAHgBgBgBgCwB4AsAMAMAMAMkBgBgBgBkAzm I/U/rlrGfmKn6perMYe6jA5WMgvFgGAI5KA8gBgDyALJAYAYAYAYAZAHgBgBgBgBgBgCwB4AYAYAskDyALADJAZADADJAYAYAYA8gGUvxH6nLOM/MVP1S9WYQ91GOVjMQGTdvNgeAKsMBWAPIAqwBDMmrAYyAGQAyQPIAVgBgBgBWAGALJAYADIA8AMAMAMAMAMAWAPADAFkgKwAwAwAwD/9k=


----------

